# Can't say no to rusty planes



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Today's flea market finds certainly didn't break the bank. I picked up a rusty Bailey No4 type 11, 1910-1918 for two bucks. The I picked up the rust pile and asked the guy how much and said what will you offer. I told him it was pretty shot and I would give him a buck or two, hoping I could salvage a part or two from it. He let it go for two bucks. Then he asked me what it was and I said a hand plane. His buddy told him it was for shaving doors down smaller. Not sure if even my magical Evapo-Rust will save this one, but for two bucks it is worth a shot. If it comes out some what decent I will look for a front knob for it.


















Second find of the day was this small Stanley plane. I am not sure the model #. It looks fairly new. When I picked it up at another table the guy said he was looking to get rid of his tools and would let it go for five bucks. I told him I already had a few and I would give him three. He agreed. It should clean up well and for three bucks what the heck.










Last find was this little gem. I think it is a spoke shave? If any of you all know for sure let me know and let me know what it is good for. No name on it that I can see yet. Maybe after a Evapo-Rust bath I will find one. It is about 10" long. I think it will clean up nicely. I got it for $2


















One thing I am kicking myself for was not asking one guy about a nice woodworking bench vise. The metal kind with the two metal rods and one screw. I passed on it and then went back to see how much he wanted and couldn't find the guy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*good bargaining skills Paul*

You scored well. Impulse buying can be good, but when you pass on something then you have buyers un-remorse....
"Dang, shoulda bought that thing when I had the chance"
I've been buyin' rusty planes off Ebay lately myself.... there's some real bargains and then others are pricey. I saw a Bailey for $1500 ...Buy it Now. Nope. I figured out how to win the auctions, but I can't disclose it here. I've probably bought 6 or7 planes in the last 2 weeks and some are even the same model! Dang. :blink:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah there are a lot on Ebay, but between people thinking they are worth a fortune, even for the super rusty ones and the tacked on shipping charges, I am sticking to my flea markets for now. I need to find some other flea markets though. I am getting tired of the same one each time. Good luck on Ebay. I keep looking there too, but seldom see something I will go for at this point.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, your last find is a spoke shave. It's name is exactly what it is used for, shaving spokes:smile: It's not something you'll probably use everyday, but you'll be glad you have one when the need arises. It is very useful for shaping curved features in wood. Some have flat soles and others have a curved sole. It can be useful anyplace you need to round over a square corner, smooth a curve in a headboard, chair seats, table legs, saw handles...........


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I have to say I'm not sure that rusty one is going to be worth the time you will have to put into it. You might save it for a future project and hit other priorities first. If you are going to use Evaporust be sure to wire brush it first to get the loose stuff off so you don't use any more than you need to.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Paul, you need to quit messin around at these flea markets and get that jewelry box finished :blink::yes::laughing:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I know. I was working on the box the other night when I got it in my head to try and sharpen my chisels. This would be the first time I have ever attempted to sharpen anything. Three hours and one sore shoulder later I got one chisel semi sharp. Now I want to pull apart these new tools and get them in some Evapo-Rust. Plus I still need my chisels and a couple of plane irons sharpened. I was happy with my jewelry box progress last week though, so it is coming along, slowly.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Yeah I know. I was working on the box the other night when I got it in my head to try and sharpen my chisels. This would be the first time I have ever attempted to sharpen anything. Three hours and one sore shoulder later I got one chisel semi sharp. Now I want to pull apart these new tools and get them in some Evapo-Rust. Plus I still need my chisels and a couple of plane irons sharpened. I was happy with my jewelry box progress last week though, so it is coming along, slowly.


3 hours to sharpen a chisel? You didn't have a chisel, you had a piece of blunt steel. :yes:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I just told someone that I couldn’t pass up buying tools when I can see decent prices from flea markets. Looks like I am not the only one. Magnificent find for you! Best of luck with its restoration.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

woodbutcher360 said:


> 3 hours to sharpen a chisel? You didn't have a chisel, you had a piece of blunt steel. :yes:


Or he does now! :laughing:

Paul, on the sharpening, something is not right. As woodbutcher points out it shouldn't take that long. When flattening the back all you want to do is get it flat and even across the back inch or two with the first, rough stone. Then smooth out what you have done with progressive stones. You don't need to get a mirror finish and depending on the finest of your three stones it will only get you so far without using something else to polish. Since sharpening is such a fundamental skill you might consider a sharpening class at a woodworking school near you so you can nail it. 

Not at all trying to sound discouraging, but Narex chisels are pretty good and shouldn't be that far out. Actually, I think there is a good video on sharpening here. Video isn't loading at work so sorry if I'm off on this.
http://www.startwoodworking.com/getting-started/season-one


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey don't sweat it. I might have exaggerated the 3 hours more like 2.5, haha. I think part of my problem with the stones is I can't tell if the tan or white one is more aggressive. Some have said the white is more, but I can't tell. To me it seemed like the tan was more aggressive. These Narex chisels are nice. They have some ridges on the back that I was trying to get out and that is what was taking so long. If you go to the bottom of the first page of my sharpening thread you will see what I am dealing with and possible solutions. I did just buy some varying grits of wet dry sand paper and I am going to give that a go next. It will give me a larger surface to work on than my stones.

I will also think about a class.


----------



## Boone88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Last week I was given a Bailey NO 4 identical to the one one you have there. It had about 4 times the rust though and the sole was covered in tar for some unknown reason. It had spent the last 40 years in a collapsed shed. I don't know how well evapo rust works, but I used white vinegar and steel wool to remove the rust from mine. Took me a good half a day of soaking and scrubbing but now it looks and works great! Anyways, Good luck with yours!


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Paul there is a screw missing from the spoke shave,when you look at the cap there is a small hole at the top.
This is a threaded hole meant for a thumb screw,when fitting the cap the middle screw is backed off a couple of turns and pressure is put on the thumb screw cantilevering the cap so it puts pressure down on the cutting end of the iron.

If you can not find a screw with a passing thread may be fit a shim under the hole and the fasten the middle screw down and this should put the pressure where its needed. Billy


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Billy. I had not even noticed. I am still not 100% understanding what the missing screw does. I will look into it more. I was just looking at the spoke shave when I saw your post, wondering if I should put it and the Stanley 110 in the Evapo-Rust or just use mineral spirits and a scotch brite pad. The Spoke shave has some more rust than the 110. I think the 110 will clean up without the EVPR. I may clean the 110 with just elbow grease. The No4 is definitely getting the EVPR treatment. The reason I don't put it all in is I don't want it graying the metal and would like to keep some patina on the pieces.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Funny after I wrote the least post I looked on my computer desk at a screw used to hold the side of my computer case on and thought it looked about the right size. I tried it and it fit, threads and all. So I wonder if this will do the trick. I know it is not period, but if it works I will be OK with that.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Paul it looks like it was made for it:thumbsup:.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I cannot wait to see its brand new look. This is what I like about flea markets. They stretched our imagination with what to do with a good find.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

please post pictures of them once you drown them in evaporust.


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

How did these turn out? Did you get a chance to remove the rust?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

No I have not had a chance to do anything with these or any of the other planes I bought during my obsession buying planes.

Here is a shot of some of the others. I have added a few more since then, but have scaled back in my quest. I hardly use the ones I have and they all need work, that I don't have time, presently, to do.










Here are a couple of shots of a Stanley Bailey No5, type 11, I got for $2 at a flea market. Look pretty good for 100 years old.

The actual restore thread is here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/2-bailey-no5-score-plus-evapo-rust-props-40222/

Before cleaning and a soak in Evapo-Rust. That stuff works miracles. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After cleaning, waxing, handle fixing.


----------

